
Contractual basis - bouncingsoul
http://www.subtraction.com/2010/08/24/contractual-basis
======
gte910h
I have the same scanner, and feel the same issue all the time...

I just wonder if the counter parties of electronic signatures get that it's
the same thing legally as a analog signatures. I'm not sure they do always.

